# Phoenix Gold Amp Sd1300.1



## Jetta build (Sep 2, 2020)

Does anyone have experience with the Phoenix Gold Amp Sd1300.1. I have a chance to pick one up for a good price and theoretically really does what I need. 
Will be running 2 JL12 w3. 2ohms mono


----------

